# Can we take our TVs?



## fozzy1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry if this sort of thing has been asked before!

We're moving to AD in the summer and have a couple of nice Sony Bravia TVs that we want to take with us from the UK. Will they work? Or, do we need to get new ones in AD?

Just trying to save some pennies!

Thanks
Les


----------



## ChloeB1984 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Les,

I bought two tvs over to Sharjah and they work fine, would have thought AD was the same!

Good luck with the move


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

fozzy1 said:


> Sorry if this sort of thing has been asked before!
> 
> We're moving to AD in the summer and have a couple of nice Sony Bravia TVs that we want to take with us from the UK. Will they work? Or, do we need to get new ones in AD?
> 
> ...


Yes! They will work, just you have too change the power plug and make sure the voltage is the same.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

do the tvs work from the US??


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

You mean the TVs from Japan from the US? ;-)

It just matters whether or not the power range on the device accommodates. Most major electrical components work. If you look right next to where most power cords connect to the device, you will see a power rating. It'll say something like 110V - 220V. If it goes to 220V it's fine. If it goes only to 110V, it's not. Computers, iPhones, Laptops - will generally work. Electric shavers, kitchen appliances, and a home cordless phone have not. For computers, sometimes if they are old, there might be a switch on the back of the power supply that you'll need to manually flip. 

As far as adapters, you can pick those up or buy a power strip that has multiple connecter styles on it. This will get the connection to fit. Still though, has to be properly rated for the power. It fitting is one thing. It not frying is another. 

Also, if there is something you must have from the US that's not rated for use here, there are down converters. They back the power down to a rating that'll work for you. They aren't that expensive so they are an option. You can pick them up at Frys electronics, for example.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

R666 said:


> Yes! They will work, just you have too change the power plug and make sure the voltage is the same.


Same voltage and same plugs as in the UK - pack them up and enjoy!


----------

